# Trouble connecting to hostapd

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I've given it a good googling, and I still cannot figure out why I cannot connect to my AP using wpa2.

hostapd.conf

hostapd -dd /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf output

wpa_supplicant on the client looks like it connects all right, but the DHCP request never succeeds.  If I remove wpa2(and use no authentication), I get the DHCP request perfectly.  

When I use tcpdump on the server, I only see two requests, which I'm guessing are the auth requests.

I don't see anything wrong from the hostapd output myself.  It looks like it completely successfully, but no traffic gets through afterwards

----------

## idella4

El_Presidente_Pufferfish

From the last post, I gather you have set your mode to managed.  You now have  wpa_supplicant.  Post output of iwconfig.

This works for me.

```

genny bin # cat wpa.sh 

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig wlan0 up

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

dhclient wlan0

```

The 2nd last line sometimes does a kind of hang; it sometimes doesn't complete, but it's effective, just keeps churning out screen output.  In a separate tab in the console, enter dhclient wlan0.

You just may not have dhclient, there are a few dhcp packages.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I am not using wpa_supplicant, as that is for clients trying to connect to an access point.  I am trying to set up an access point.

----------

## JC99

What kind of wireless card (atheros, prism, etc...) are you using to create the access point with.

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

 *JC99 wrote:*   

> What kind of wireless card (atheros, prism, etc...) are you using to create the access point with.

 

```

01:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

        Subsystem: Linksys WMP54G ver 4.1

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        Memory at fbff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

        Kernel modules: rt61pci

```

And I'm using the following to connect:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1010

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at dfcff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-1c-bf-ff-ff-8b-0c-eb

        Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

        Kernel modules: iwl3945

```

----------

## extofme

did you ever figure this out?

i'm having the EXACT same issue, and coincidentally, with the identical chipset/driver...

```
04:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 837e

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21

   Memory at febf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: rt61pci

   Kernel modules: rt61pci
```

could this be an issue with the ralink driver? AP is archlinux, so pretty much the latest everything (kernel/drivers/etc.).  i've tried from 4+ different clients (T43/eeeS101/NexusS/SamsungVibrant), so i'm pretty confident it's either hostapd (bad setting?) or the rt61pci driver.

anyone else? ideas?

C Anthony

----------

## extofme

well... i don't know why yet, but disabling hardware encryption makes everything work perfectly (modprobe.conf):

options rt61pci nohwcrypt=1

beh.  10000000 tests/hours later i finally decide to try this...

i sent a message to the list.  not sure if this means i have a bad chip or what.

http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=129411543115519&w=2

C Anthony

----------

## extofme

i built compat-wireless (12/26/2010) and everything is working correctly now.

see above list thread, but it sounds like this was the likely culprit:

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-testing.git;a=commit;h=fa8b4b22d543b4052602b0c86065150613ed19e8

C Anthony

----------

